# Mixed Greens With Walnut & Roasted Onion Dressing



## kitchenelf (Apr 24, 2002)

Here is a wonderful salad recipe that I made one evening but I topped the salad with a piece of pan-seared salmon for a complete meal and it was the perfect marriage. 

MIXED GREENS WITH WALNUT & ROASTED ONION DRESSING 

2 large yellow onions, peeled and cut into wedges 
1 cup olive oil 
1 Tablespoon white sugar 
1/2 cup chicken broth 
6 Tablespoons sherry wine vinegar 
2 bags (12 oz. each) mixed salad greens 
1 cup chopped walnuts, toasted 
1/2 red onion, thinly sliced 

Preheat oven to 400°F. Place onions cut side down on baking sheet. Drizzle with 2 Tablespoons oil and sprinkle with sugar. Bake for 30 minutes. Turn onions over and bake until brown and caramelized, about 30 minutes longer. Set aside to cool. 

Place onions in food processor, add remaining oil, broth and vinegar. Puree until smooth and thick. Season with salt and pepper. Cover and refrigerate until chilled. 

In a large salad bowl, combine greens, 1/2 cup walnuts and half of red onion. Add enough dressing to coat greens, toss well. Sprinkle with remaining walnuts and red onion and serve. 

MY PERSONAL NOTE: I caramelized my onions in a skillet on top of the stove. I felt I had better control and it didn't take near as long as in the oven.


----------



## esther (Aug 6, 2003)

hey kitchenelf! reading your recipe reminded me of another salad, which this awesome catering company back in melbourne, (the big group. cheers!) makes. its also a mixed green ones, with caramelised onions, but with an aditions. they have halved roma tomatoes, sprinkled with balsamic vingar and brown sugar, roasted in the oven until they too caramlise. dont know about their dressing though.


----------

